# Are you a fit and healthy musician, or not?



## cangurito (May 30, 2010)

Hello everybody, I need your input about the health and exercise habits of musicians (you!).

I am a classical guitarist but I work as a personal trainer (strange mix I know). I am looking to help other musicians like you improve their health and fitness, because some of us aren't really in the best shape

*Your feedback is important to me to let me know how I can best achieve this. Please fill out this survey I have set up, it'll only take a minute or 2.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2KW3XWZ

Thank you so much.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I often blast my biceps to Beethoven. His heroic symphonies are better than steroids! Having strength in the arms can also improve stamina at the keyboard I've found.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm in the best shape ever, listening to classical music. Crunches on the couch.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

e3r45t

soy ,y head just flea hgyt

what was the yestioN/


----------



## cangurito (May 30, 2010)

elgar, thats funny because I actually almost always do my hard cardio workouts listening to beethoven , usually the first two movements to the ninth symf.


----------



## gmubandgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

I too work out to classical music. I warm up with Haydn (light music), then I'll workout to one of Beethoven's piano sonatas. When I need something to push me, I'll switch to some of the newer composers (Holsinger, Hazo, Saucedo etc.) My tried and true powersong however is Shostakovich's "Festive Overture." That is only reserved for "failure workouts however"

Since I don't circular breath, I do lots of cardio. I find that many times in clarinet literature there never is a good place to breath so the longer I can sustain, the better of I am.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I have worked out in the past to classical music, especially the last movement of Haydn's C-Major cello concerto. That piece is just perfect for everything from benching to running.


----------



## gmubandgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

Air said:


> I have worked out in the past to classical music, especially the last movement of Haydn's C-Major cello concerto. That piece is just perfect for everything from benching to running.


Really? I'm going to have to check that out!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I know! You're healthy if you find that you love music more than food.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

I took the survey. Back when I played piano much more seriously I actually used to eat really well (no processed foods or sugar) so I could concentrate better. It actually worked really well!

Also, Russian opera choruses are great for running to. Rimsky-Korsakov knew how to write an exciting melody. Delius is great for pumping iron too..


----------

